# *NEW* Delta Waterfowl Chapter for Grand Forks!



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Delta Waterfowl is coming to the Greater Grand Forks area! The inaugural meeting for the chapter is going to be held Wednesday February 23 at 7:00pm. The meeting is going to take place at the VFW in East Grand Forks, located just east of Cabela's on Demers Ave.

There are a lot of waterfowl hunters in the Grand Forks area and we are hoping there will be a great turnout. The first meeting is going to give a little background info on Delta and then we will discuss the direction where we want OUR chapter to go. Remember this is YOUR chapter, come be a part of it and make a difference for waterfowl. As hunters we've been fortunate enough to be able take from the resource, now let's work together to give something back. We want as many people as possible to get involved and voice their opinions on what we want to accomplish with the chapter. Feel free to come with your ideas and be ready to share them; as there will be a open discussion on how we should forge ahead.

This isn't going to be a stale meeting of a bunch of stuffed shirts, and there will be a social hour after the meeting for everyone to get acquainted. So make sure you MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDAR and to TELL YOUR FRIENDS!

If anyone is unable to make the meeting due to a scheduling conflict, but would still like to be involved in the chapter please email me at...

[email protected]


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I know there's quite a few guys from GF on here, so who's planning on attending? :beer:


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I would be there to help if I was in GF still. Too bad I had to graduate and get a job. :roll:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

VFW - Social Hour, Hunting buddies? well ok fine..... :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I will be there...

mike


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I should be able to make it. Maybe even drag a few others along too.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Got Hockey dude...I'll be at the next one...Wed. are bad...Any other night! Looking forward to being apart of this...Hey Matt, pm me if you would like some mentions on the radio for this...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

You know I'll be there! Lanyards optional! 8)


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll be there. :beer:


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm there. Lanyard is a must!!!


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

what kind fo stupid question is the jonster....WORD


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Jonser, count me in
:beer:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I'll be there!!!!

:beer:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

cool, I'll go. :run:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Good to see all the support guys! :beer:

If any of you guys are on campus grab a copy of the new Dakota Student. PJ has an excellent article on Delta and the new chapter in it. 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I can't wait to put some faces with the names. Anas, it would be a pleasure if you came. :fro:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Just a reminder....The meeting is TONIGHT. :beer:


----------

